# Hornell NY..130 dogs...They Need help ASAP



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Wasn't sure where this post would go.

CROSSPOSTING: Please share!!! We have a terrible, heartbreaking situation in Upstate New York with Frank Popolizio’s Southside Kennels located in South Worcester, NY. The Otsego County SPCA has been called in, as well as NY State Troopers, to remove over 130 dogs that are staked out w/barrels for shelter and no bedding in the barrels in subzero weather. The dogs are emaciated, eating their own feces, and in horrible physical condition and unable to fend for themselves. There are vizslas, GSP’s, Weimaraners, and Rhodesian Ridgebacks in peril that I know of. There may be other breeds at this puppy mill as well. Please help me get the word out to the neighboring rescue people. The Otsego County SPCA is overwhelmed with the number of dogs they are going to have to take in and they have asked for help. The director, and contact person for this SPCA is a lady by the name of Liz Mackey; her phone number is 607-547-8111 . This is a Cooperstown, NY number and the SPCA is located just south of Cooperstown

Here is the Hornell's Humane Society's facebook page
Log In | Facebook


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm shaking my head.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Omg...And I've wanted a Vizsla for so long now...perfect opportunity. I wish I could take them all. Does the person with the dogs run "South Side Kennel"? So it's pretty much a puppy mill? Breaks my heart.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Horrible.


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

hummmm. Long ago a user posted something like this trying to gain support to help out the animals on the coast a couple weeks after Katerina hit. He was urging people to support in the efforts. He was threaten by the mods and was later banned from this site for 6months b/c it violated the forums rules.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats sickening. Glad someone took action but thats alot of dogs who will need medical as well as shelter.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

nmlvaio101 said:


> hummmm. Long ago a user posted something like this trying to gain support to help out the animals on the coast a couple weeks after Katerina hit. He was urging people to support in the efforts. He was threaten by the mods and was later banned from this site for 6months b/c it violated the forums rules.


 
Well, if my post is against the rules...please delete then.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jetscarbie said:


> Well, if my post is against the rules...please delete then.


Soliciting money (for any reason) is against board rules. Asking for rescue help to take on dogs, is not.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

This is so sad, is the rescue effort limited to NY only? If not, I would call other states or cross-post to other states as well to get the world out. I'm sure if enough effort and time, a lot of people would adopt these dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nmlvaio101 said:


> hummmm. Long ago a user posted something like this trying to gain support to help out the animals on the coast a couple weeks after Katerina hit. He was urging people to support in the efforts. He was threaten by the mods and was later banned from this site for 6months b/c it violated the forums rules.



hmmmm....Hurricane Katrina was in 2005. You joined in 2011. So, how would you know that?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My friend that lives in Hornell (the one that sent me the post) has been trying to keep me updated.

From what I understand....the SPCA is the ones that have the dogs. I know that TONS of rescues have been trying to contact them.....and an overwhelming number of other people also. Some people want to adopt...some want to bring blankets and other items, even my friend was trying to find out any items they were short on.

The one thing that is clear.....nobody knows exactly what is going on or how many of the dogs were put into rescue. I think the dog community really stepped up or TRIED TO on these dog's though. The truth is...nobody knows exactly what happened. People have been complaining on the Humane Society's web page that they have been trying to contact SPCA and there is no information. There were a few newspapers articles......but they have since become a bunch of "dead links" 
If you believe rumors in the comment sections on Facebook Some people even post that it's just a temp. seize. Someone even posted that they knew the owner and there was NO seize.

Up to this point the SPCA has neither confirmed nor denied.......but this was posted on their site yesterday>>>>>>>>>

The SPCA has released a short statement on their web site. I'll just copy and paste a small portion...if you want to read the rest, you can click on their web site.




> The Susquehanna SPCA would like to thank everyone for there overwhelming support. There are rumors that have gone around (source unknown) that have sparked alot of questions. We can confirm that we are assisting the State police in a situation with a local breeder. We cannot at this time give any details regarding this case due to the ongoing investigation. The investigation is being done by the state police. We will give details when we can. We have been flooded with calls and emails in regards to this situation and apologize if we cannot get back to each individual person at this time. Please be assured we are doing the best that we can and our main concern remains the animals in our care and being able to assist the State Police with any further action.


Here's their web site.
Susquehanna SPCA - Otsego County, NY - Home

As far as I know....the kennel is well known around those parts and they are not known for being good (if you believe the rumors). There are some very terrible reviews that have been written about that kennel....even well before the "possible seize" of the dogs. I take it the kennel owner owns a restaurant and owns a bunch of apartment buildings. My assumptions is based on a few quick web page looks and reading some reviews (so take that for what it's worth)

Also, the local Humane Society confirmed and they keep the story updated on their local facebook page (the first link I posted in the first post)

This is all I know.
I should state that I don't live in NY. I don't know the breeder nor the kennel. I only know about this story b/c my friend that does live there sent it to me.....b/c she knows I am on a GSD forum she was hoping I could post it so rescue members would see it.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's a local newspaper article about this. It's says in the newspaper article that only 26 dogs were seized. The owner said b/c some of the dogs were to thin....which was crazy b/c he said he changed their food. I take it from the artitcle.....the owner is fighting this.
Authorities continue probe of local kennel Local News The Daily Star, Oneonta, NY - otsego county news, delaware county news, oneonta news, oneonta sports

There are a few pictures to the right side of this article. It looks to be pictures of his kennel.?????


----------

